# Need Help Uninstalling Evervolv



## woody_no1 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am a bit of a noob but I installed Evervolv on my touch pad but couldn't get it to work, I ended up putting cyanogenmod 4.2.2 on there instead and that works great, the only problem I have is when the touchpad boots it lists both of them in the moboot menu. I really want to get rid of the Evervolv option from the menu but can't work out how to uninstall it. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I have searched but can't find any uninstall information.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

That is one of the drawbacks of installing something else other than CM10. They don't call their uImage file "CyanogenMod", so when you try to revert back to CM, you end up with their uImage and CM's in the /boot folder. A couple of questions, what did you have installed before Evervolv? Did you make a Nandroid backup before trying Evervolv? If you made a Nandroid backup, boot to CWM and do a data/factory reset and then restore the backup.

If you get that far, then let's discuss what to do next. You probably did not install Evervolv correctly and that is most likely why it did not work.

*** Noob Alert*** Do not try what is described below if you do not completely understand. You could really "Brick" your TouchPad if you delete anything other than what is described.

One alternative to all the above, if you know how to use a file browser with root permissions such as Rom Toolbox Lite, a very easy way to alleviate your issue would be to browse to the /boot folder and delete the uImage.Evervolv file and reboot. You will see the Moboot selection gone and that should be all you need to do. I'm really kind of surprised that you managed to get Jelly Bean installed and working with the Evervolv file still in the /boot folder. There isn't a lot of spare room in that folder.


----------



## woody_no1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. I didn't do a nandroid back up but used the second way and deleted the uImage.evervolv file and hey presto its gone from the moboot. I really appreciate your help thanks again


----------

